# Why is everyone pushing so hard for leasing vs. just letting me rent?



## nycstreetllegends (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd rather just rent, but everyone it seems wants me to lease... except me... what are the benefits to someone that leases their vehicle vs renting it?


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

nycstreetllegends said:


> I'd rather just rent, but everyone it seems wants me to lease... except me... what are the benefits to someone that leases their vehicle vs renting it?


Can you define what you mean by rent?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Renting means you're not on the hook for X number of months. Leasing means you are. Of course everyone's pushing it on you. That's the only real difference.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Without the guarantee of a lease a rented vehicle is charged for at a much higher price. The makes sense as with rentals you have downtime where the vehicle is not collecting money and it is more difficult to keep it from devaluating with soo many different drivers tending to do very bad things to it.

So a lease is simply a long term guaranteed rental. Price is lower, number of users lower, and you usually have a buy out option at the end of a lease. Haven't seen a place do RTO (rent to own) with cars outside of a lease agreement.

A loan or outright purchase tends to be far cheaper than a rental or a lease, even with mediocre credit. A purchase can also often be treated like a leashed vehicle, traded in every few years for something else. As long as you make sure not to fall behind in the value/equity/outstanding loan area, then this is usually still a better option then a lease...leases are less likely to fall behind because their payments are specifically set to cover short term devaluation, but this means higher payments (in otherwords if you are falling behind on a loan in the owed vs value area that means you are pocketing money that should have been spent on the loan to begin with, so it's usually your own fault).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Can you Uber in a rental? I guess you'd be adding a new vehicle every day/week.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

But you don't have the registration, or the insurance card with the car's vin.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Can you Uber in a rental? I guess you'd be adding a new vehicle every day/week.


When they talk about renting in NYC, they are not discussing hertz or avis type rentals. The TLC requires specific eegistration for FHVs. There are agencies and individuals who rent the TLC vehicles out to TLC licensed drivers and usually includes insurance. The driver then gets listed appropriately on the insurance. Hertz/Avis/Enterprise are not permitted per uber.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> When they talk about renting in NYC, they are not discussing hertz or avis type rentals. The TLC requires specific eegistration for FHVs. There are agencies and individuals who rent the TLC vehicles out to TLC licensed drivers and usually includes insurance. The driver then gets listed appropriately on the insurance. Hertz/Avis/Enterprise are not permitted per uber.


I had no idea. Thank you!


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

Leasing would generally be expensive since the mileage on a leased car will be very high. Better to buy outright or finance and not worry about the miles.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

With a rental you are providing the owner with an income and profit margin.

With a lease you are financing the depreciation of the asset you are using.

Many London Cabbies and Private Hire are happy to rent.

If renting suits your situation then why change.

But buying or leasing will always be cheaper.


----------



## mofouber (Jan 17, 2015)

All good on renting. But, who is liable? 
If you don't tell the rental company that you are using their car for commercial activities, you will be sued , by the rental co.


----------

